# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Robotic surgery, computer-assisted surgery >  ActivEdge, surgical intelligence software and foundational technology, Activ Surgical Inc., Boston, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Activ Surgical Inc.

activsurgical.com/#Technology

----------


## Airicist

Introducing ActivSight

Oct 27, 2020




> Anastomotic leaks (AL) and bile duct injury (BDI) are among the most serious and costly complications associated with laparoscopic surgery. Assessment of blood perfusion and identification of critical structures is essential to prevent these costly and life-threatening complications.
> 
> Activ Surgical™ helps mitigate the risk of these devastating complications by providing surgeons with intraoperative Advanced Visualization overlays. 
> 
> Because both ICG and dye-free Perfusion overlays are delivered via the ActivSight™ Interoperative Imaging Module that seamlessly augments current laparoscopic systems, there is no need to purchase additional cameras, scopes or monitors.
> 
> Convenient and accessible—ActivSight eliminates common barriers so you can make state-of-the-art Advanced Visualization your new standard of care.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Activ Surgical raises $45 million Series B round to give surgeons eagle eyes"

by Emma Betuel
September 30, 2021

----------

